# ANYBODY WITH AN ACCIDENTAL LITTER PROBLEM WE'LL TAKE A MALE!!!!



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

We've talked and desided that we would be willing to adopt a male who is in need of a home, his cage mate will be a dumbo, and he is the cutest/nicest little guy ever. but we cant take any nakies because we don't have any heat lamps or pads (note my house can get cold sometimes.) and what not to keep them from freezing to death, and we would never put a heating lamp anywhere near our pretty much BLACK dumbo. but anyways we would be willing to help someone who has a male accidental.


ps. we might want to discuss it more once we find someone so its not a garentee.
we will want to look into it alot, discuss its personality and back round and health and see some pictures.


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

btw we live in sylvania ohio


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

haha my sis lives in ohio to


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know this is a bit late...

If you're looking for a male, there are many rescues out there who should be able to help you out with what you are looking for - and they will probably be rescues or unwanteds from accidental litters too. I would reccommend reposting this on a forum, goosemoose (link below) as there are many americans and rescue owners who frequent the site who could help

http://www.goosemoose.com

You could also try the Rat Shack - these people have been known to move earth, wind and fire to get a good rat a home

http://www.jorats.com

Oh, and as a PS, hairless (double rex/naked etc) don't need heat lamps. They compensate for their lack of fur by having a faster metabolism to keep them warm - the only difference in care is to supplement with good quality protein sources once in a while, making sure they is plenty of warm bedding (eg fleece) and keeping any rude cagemates nails trimmed. They do have health issues though - so if your financial situation doesn't stretch to vet bills (some quite pricey) I would consider this carefully


----------

